# Removing VW CC Front Bumper Cover



## Nethers (Dec 2, 2013)

I've got a surprise that's a bit out of my mechanic skills but I want to give it a shot anyway. In order to fit it, I need to remove my front bumper cover. 

I see guides for the A4 and the Passat, but does anyone know of a guide, or detailed instructions to remove the front bumper cover? I'm most worried about not breaking the clip to the hood.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## OEMplusCC (Jan 27, 2013)

Nethers said:


> I've got a surprise that's a bit out of my mechanic skills but I want to give it a shot anyway. In order to fit it, I need to remove my front bumper cover.
> 
> I see guides for the A4 and the Passat, but does anyone know of a guide, or detailed instructions to remove the front bumper cover? I'm most worried about not breaking the clip to the hood.
> 
> ...


Step 1: google.com
Step 2: search "Volkswagen CC removing front bumper"
Step 3: Result: http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?7012829-Front-bumper-removel-anyone-got-a-DIY


Dont get me wrong I dont want to be rude and I like to help out but many times you can find this info so much faster via search engine then waiting for reply.


----------



## Nethers (Dec 2, 2013)

OEMplusCC said:


> Step 1: google.com
> Step 2: search "Volkswagen CC removing front bumper"
> Step 3: Result: http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?7012829-Front-bumper-removel-anyone-got-a-DIY
> 
> ...


Not rude at all, I totally agree about Google, but only came up with A4/Passat results. This is perfect, thanks a ton, this is exactly what I was missing. I was searching "front bumper removal vw cc"


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CC'ed (Dec 1, 2009)

The bumper removal procedure in the Factory Service Manual is not correct (at least in the early Service Manual CDROM from Bentley Publishers). The key thing that is left out is the fastener located at the bumper-to-fender horizontal seam-line, between the rear edge of the headlight opening and the wheel opening. You need to remove a hidden screw at this fastener to get the bumper off. To get at this screw, remove the screw or two that holds the inner black plastic wheel well liner to the bumper cover. Then pull back the liner, and find the vertical torx screw behind the horizontal seam-line. The screw head faces straight down, towards the road. Once this screw is removed, the bumper cover "side wings" can be popped off the retaining clip/claws. All the other fasteners can be easily found.


----------



## Nethers (Dec 2, 2013)

Thanks for the heads up. Since you've done this, how mandatory/difficult is it for one person versus two?


----------



## snobrdrdan (Sep 10, 2008)

I was pretty paranoid to remove the bumper on my Tiguan before, but after doing it....it was pretty simple.

Since then I've done a couple MK6's, my Tiguan a couple times and my Passat a couple times as well....it's the same concept on all of them.
Remove all the screws, pull on the outer edge of the bumper (by the headlamp), & it slides right off.

Can easily be done by yourself, but two people wouldn't hurt


----------



## CustomBuilder (Mar 7, 2017)

*Yeah, Thanks !*

_*Yes, Big Help - without Looking - Just want to get ready for My Christmas Present Install*_ .. :beer:

Also found this Instruction , but No Good Photo's for the Full Bumper Pc , but the above 2 Person Instructions Sliding the Bumper @ the Mid Seam Headlight Area - after Pulling the Vertical Hardware ,
Behind the Front of the Inner Splash Shield is a Good Start . . 

Some Pic's are Better then No Pictures : 
http://www.neuspeed.com/media/attach...2_48.10.94.pdf




CC'ed said:


> The bumper removal procedure in the Factory Service Manual is not correct (at least in the early Service Manual CDROM from Bentley Publishers). The key thing that is left out is the fastener located at the bumper-to-fender horizontal seam-line, between the rear edge of the headlight opening and the wheel opening. You need to remove a hidden screw at this fastener to get the bumper off. To get at this screw, remove the screw or two that holds the inner black plastic wheel well liner to the bumper cover. Then pull back the liner, and find the vertical torx screw behind the horizontal seam-line. The screw head faces straight down, towards the road. Once this screw is removed, the bumper cover "side wings" can be popped off the retaining clip/claws. All the other fasteners can be easily found.


----------



## joshua.york1979 (Sep 16, 2015)

https://sabercathost.com/lUaY/FRONT_BUMPER_REMOVAL.pdf


----------

